# Gamepad kalibrieren unter WIndows 10



## Eselers (23. März 2016)

Hallo Leute, ich habe mir einen N64 PC Adapter bestellt, und wollte den direkt ausprobieren, nun was ich aber gelesen hab, das man den Controller vorher kalibrieren muss, bevor man ihn nutzen kann.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hier muss ich den Controller kalibrieren, nun ist es so dass sich das Kreuz was man bei der Achse sieht, ständig nach unten und dann wieder in die Mitte springt, zeitgleich leuchtet die Schaltfläche 10 ständig auf, als ob man ganze Zeit ganz schnell den Knopf drückt, und wenn ich in die kalibrier Option gehe, wird bei der Kalibrierung automatisch, ich weiß nicht wie, auf weiter geklickt, und ich kann die kalibrierung nicht beenden...

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir bei dem Problem weiterhelfen.. Dieser Adapter ist gemeint -> https://www.prlog.org/10619890-n64-joypads-adapter-for-pc-usb.jpg


----------



## Bunny_Joe (23. März 2016)

Kannst du zufällig unten am Adapter zwischen Xinput und directinput switchen?

Hatte das gleiche Problem an einem third party xb360 controller, bis ich den switch gefunden habe.


----------



## Eselers (23. März 2016)

Ne leider nicht,,


----------



## Eselers (23. März 2016)

Ich habe jetzt herraus gefunden, in der Kalibrierung wird der Starttaster vom Controller ständig betätigt, wie ich das allerdings behebe, keine Ahnung


----------

